# Lamisil AT



## TropicalDartFrogs (Feb 21, 2012)

Anyone have access to lamisil AT? I can't seem to find ANY and I've been to at least 20 different drugs stores. 

Apparently there seems to be a cease in production while a factory is refitted. I'd be more than grateful for anyone that actually has one in their local store to grab me one and ship it to me at my cost.


----------



## SteveR (Jul 26, 2012)

Have you tried to look for a generic version?

Look for the active ingredient: *Terbinafine*. You shold be able to find it anywhere. Grocery stores, pharmacy, etc.

similar to this...same stuff.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Actually, you don't want the cream... the pump has the medication suspended in a alchohol water mixture which makes it easy to dilute it down to the correct dosage. 
I have not seen even the generic available as a pump spray recently. 

Ed


----------



## TropicalDartFrogs (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks guys. Can't find the spray but I did find the cream. Have some family members up north on the prowl as well. I was able to find the cream and worst case scenario I'll proceed with treatments using a diluted cream mixture. Although it still a 1% mixture I'll lighten the ratio in case of any adverse effects of it being in a cream. Hopefully the anti fungal properties remain once mixed.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

I believe they discontinued the spray for the cream


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I have a thread about it. It was discounted by many stores. Some can order it and so pharmacies can mix it.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'll take a look in some of our backwoods pharmacies and see what I can fine. Ooh maybe a case of it sitting in the back somewhere


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Do you have a picture of the spray?

Also what are you using it for? I have a pharmacy up the street but curious what it can be for.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I've seen it used for fungal infections in frogs and one guy shows how he used it to help his leuc with chytrid. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/31507-leuc-chytrid.html

Run this through google, or, whatever: lamisil at antifungal spray continuous 4.2 oz


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

That was my guess what it was for. I have heard that as well.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

frogface said:


> I've seen it used for fungal infections in frogs and one guy shows how he used it to help his leuc with chytrid.
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/31507-leuc-chytrid.html
> 
> Run this through google, or, whatever: lamisil at antifungal spray continuous 4.2 oz


 
An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie 
(the link works fine)

Ed


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

Id really like to find this too, if you have any luck let us know
Maybe in generic would be great  Thanks


----------



## TropicalDartFrogs (Feb 21, 2012)

I found the name brand gel in a small pharmacy. No spray though. Tried first treatment tonight with the cream but it didnt disolve as nicely as I'd hoped. I'll try the gel tomorrow and let you guys know how it goes. Thank you all for the concern and effort, I'd still like to get ahold of the spray if anyone comes across it.


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

Im interested if the gel works better than cream. It appears the spray is only available from Canada or the UK  
Try ebay


----------



## TropicalDartFrogs (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes, apparently the vultures have found out of the rarity of the product and mark it up extravagantly. I found the gel for 9$ locally, someone wants 39$ on eBay.

Don't get me wrong, if its the last can I will definitely buy it, however I will certainly exhaust all other measures before I succumb to the price gouging.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

bobrez said:


> Im interested if the gel works better than cream. It appears the spray is only available from Canada or the UK
> Try ebay


Again, I would suggest not using the cream.... one of the things you need to worry about to some extent with creams is blocking the skin of the frog from being able to properly osmoregulate or pass oxygen and C02. This is important when attempting to treat large regions of a frog, as chytrid infects wide patches of the skin including the feet. This means if you get enough cream to on the frog to treat those areas, you are blocking a lot of it's skin.... When you try the gel make sure to dilute it down to the suggest dose (see my link above) but make sure the gel doesn't include pain or itch relivers as they can be problematic as well (note I am not endorsing the use of the gel, I am simply pointing out potential issues if it is tried). 

Some comments

Ed


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

Found It on ebay from a seller in UK needfulthings. It was 30 shipped for 3 bottles an took 8 buisness days to get. The exp date is 11/14
Heres a pic of the good stuff, guess still avilable oversees


----------

